# advantages of winstrol



## premo (Jan 20, 2004)

r there any positive comments on winstrol.everythime i read bout it i hear it makes u loose hair or ur dick go soft or u loose ur gains when u come off it the only positive thing i hear is that it hardens u up, but unless u r competing is there much point in using winny


----------



## maddog1 (Jan 20, 2004)

You got it.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2004)

Joint pain, if you love S&M you may love winny joint pain! That has to be good.


----------



## premo (Jan 20, 2004)

so what is the point of taking it


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2004)

Lean muscle gains without water, so for small time gains and pansies who are afraid of putting on any real weight. 

Models and other Brad Pitt wannabee types love it.


----------



## Just a guy (Jan 20, 2004)

brad pitt on winstrol?


----------



## Just a guy (Jan 20, 2004)

well im on Winstrol on a bulker... i kind of like it... except for depression after you get done with it... its psychoactive...    Im also on 1 G of test and 600 Mg's EQ


----------



## Just a guy (Jan 20, 2004)

and some deca... if u have deca with the winny i say go for it... it helps with the joint pain


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> brad pitt on winstrol?



Its a joke.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 20, 2004)

he means to say its not a real building steroid..its more of a "make you look cooler drug"...wich isnt nessicarily a bad thing..


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2004)

Lack of huge gains, but real muscle, just not a "water"/mass builder steroid.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 21, 2004)

it has a synergy with tren pre contest that is a very nice hardner but all and all i hate the crap just about as every one else. 
It was mentioned that deca+ winny is good and i will agrea but if u realy wanna blow up go deca +dbol or drol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 21, 2004)

Yep, winny and tren offer some nice results dieting.  Last cycle was tren/ winny/ prop.  Stuff was hell on the hair though.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 21, 2004)

screw winny...i really think, from what i read, masteron does winnys job alot better


----------



## Mudge (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm sure some people love winstrol but I probably turn a few people off with my language towards it   I say screw it in the boot, fina rocks, I can deal with fina sides which are pretty minor for me.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 21, 2004)

i gues iam pretty geneticaly gifted in all aspects except height i can handle large amounts of gear with basicaly little to no side effects. the only thing that gets me bad is dnp that stuff doesnt agrea with me

masterone hmmm interesting comparasion but ill argue that the look it gives is much differnt then winny and tren masterone only realy looks amazing at sub 5% all 3 together look amazing if u are realy lean


----------



## bigjay11 (Apr 17, 2008)

The one question i have about winstrol is what vitamins, and stuff should i take whilst i am on it, ino to take temoxifen when i come off to stop the bitch tits, but jus wanna know wot vitamins to take really. im already takin milk thistle to help ma liver, so if u have any comments to help that would be good


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2008)

bigjay11 said:


> The one question i have about winstrol is what vitamins, and stuff should i take whilst i am on it, ino to take temoxifen when i come off to stop the bitch tits, but jus wanna know wot vitamins to take really. im already takin milk thistle to help ma liver, so if u have any comments to help that would be good



Winstrol will not cause gyno.


----------



## tammer (Jun 24, 2009)

*need some concrete advice*

when taking winni, a person should also be taking, milk thistle, vitamins, right? Should you take somthing in the cylce to stop bitch tit? novedex or is that just post?  i herd of nolvadex and novadex. whats the diffence? totally lost


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 24, 2009)

tammer said:


> when taking winni, a person should also be taking, milk thistle, vitamins, right? Should you take somthing in the cylce to stop bitch tit? novedex or is that just post?  i herd of nolvadex and novadex. whats the diffence? totally lost



You have no business taking steroids my friend. Sorry.

You need to do alot more research. Steroids can mess you up if used improperly.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 24, 2009)

Some do and some don't like winny.  Those who don't usually have a rather high BF% and it didn't do much for them.  

Winny works wonders when used by those who's BF% are in the single digits.  I think it's a waste to run winny at over 10% BF.  Same thing goes for Mast.

/V


----------



## tbbacot (Jun 24, 2009)

here is some interested read about winstrol

How to use Steroid Winstrol Stanozolol-stanobolic(asiapharma) | For Bodybuilders


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 24, 2009)

tbbacot said:


> here is some interested read about winstrol
> 
> How to use Steroid Winstrol Stanozolol-stanobolic(asiapharma) | For Bodybuilders



YO!  How many times are you going to keep posting links to that fuckn site?  You have all ready been warned by a mod here.


----------



## Marat (Jun 24, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> YO!  How many times are you going to keep posting links to that fuckn site?  You have all ready been warned by a mod here.



lol that guy doesn't quit


----------



## nascar1 (Sep 8, 2009)

asiapharma aka eurohormones do this sh1te all the time!




tbbacot said:


> here is some interested read about winstrol


----------



## Built (Sep 8, 2009)

Am I on crack here - I seem to recall reading somewhere (so it MUST be true, lol) that winny can increase the number of new muscle cells formed? In other words, it won't pack on mass, but it will stack well with something that enhances partitioning and protein synthesis. Like... oh, I dunno. Test. 

??


----------



## Shadowcam (Sep 9, 2009)

Winstrol only really has benefit for competitors to achieve that hard dry look on stage.

If your not planning on competing then there are much better options out there. I like Halo or Var for cutting!


----------



## rhoekstra (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi you guys,
I am a girl, at 31 body fat is 16%, I'm 145, 5'6.  I have great genetics, but I really want to obtain the look of Ms. Junior Olympia's or Ms. Fitness Olympia.  Note:  I do not want to pack on muscle like Ms. Olympia.  This is not my goal, as awesome as they look.    I train hard and was going to just take Creatine, Glutamine, and whey protein, but people I know who have been doing this forever, and train hard, and eat right, are not nearly as cut or have the muscle I need to compete on those levels.  I don't know who to ask, as everyone seems so hush hush.  I was told only way to get those results is to to take Winy and Deca together.   Is this the right combo to get my desired results? 
Thanks guys!
RH


----------



## player* (Jun 29, 2010)

rhoekstra said:


> Hi you guys,
> I am a girl, at 31 body fat is 16%, I'm 145, 5'6. I have great genetics, but I really want to obtain the look of Ms. Junior Olympia's or Ms. Fitness Olympia. Note: I do not want to pack on muscle like Ms. Olympia. This is not my goal, as awesome as they look. I train hard and was going to just take Creatine, Glutamine, and whey protein, but people I know who have been doing this forever, and train hard, and eat right, are not nearly as cut or have the muscle I need to compete on those levels. I don't know who to ask, as everyone seems so hush hush. I was told only way to get those results is to to take Winy and Deca together. Is this the right combo to get my desired results?
> Thanks guys!
> RH


 
Sounds like you are looking for Var and not Decca and Winni.  My wife seems to have similar thinking to what you posted and she is running Var.


----------



## martialartsman (Jun 30, 2010)

I must be different i like wini at the end of my cycle, seems to help with my strength but maybe thats just in my head. Anyway like the way it works for me. JMO.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 30, 2010)

To each their own.  Some like it some don't.

It will kill your cholesterol, and is EXTREMELY liver toxic.  It will also make you strong as hell and will tighten you up REALLY quick, as long as your BF is low enough.


----------



## bigold (Jul 14, 2010)

*winstrol and decca?*

like the guy above, it seems that there are only bad things said about winstrol, yet when anyone has a question of what to stack with decca, it seems that winstrol is always suggested. If winstrol is so terrible then why would it ever be suggested? I am a 20 year old male i stand 6' 5" and weigh 195. i have a mesomorph body type and have been body building for 8 years. i have never previously takin a cycle but i am very interested in stacking winstrole and deca.. if any one hase some advice on this stack, such as.. 
1. a good way to stack theese two?
2. if you have ever done this stack and have some insight?
3. things to expect or look for?
4. also, does winstrol have the potential for gynecomastia? i have heard yes and no so can someone please clear this one up?

Oh and please if you are one of those egotistic assholes who pride themselves on their knowledge regarding this subject and just like to make irritating comments such as "you dont know anything, do some reseach" or please dont reply to this.. i would greatly appreciate strait forward answeres.. thanks
*
*


----------



## Testonut (Jul 14, 2010)

bigold said:


> like the guy above, it seems that there are only bad things said about winstrol, yet when anyone has a question of what to stack with decca, it seems that winstrol is always suggested. If winstrol is so terrible then why would it ever be suggested? I am a 20 year old male i stand 6' 5" and weigh 195. i have a mesomorph body type and have been body building for 8 years. i have never previously takin a cycle but i am very interested in stacking winstrole and deca.. if any one hase some advice on this stack, such as..
> 1. a good way to stack theese two?
> 2. if you have ever done this stack and have some insight?
> 3. things to expect or look for?
> ...



Im doing a retard cycle like that right now  

I just pinned my last shot of deca today actually.. 

My cycle is like this:

14 weeks with deca, 400mg e/w (one shot e/w).
8 weeks with Winstrol, 50mg e/d.. I started with the winny at week 9... so in 3 weeks from now, I will be done with the winstrol, and the deca is no longer "active" in my body.. and my PCT starts.


You will hear bullshit that you will get deca dick etc.. I never got it, neither did my friend (who is on the same cycle). Quite the opposite effect.. Horny as hell.


I've had some minor problems with this cycle though.. I was going through a rough time being paranoid / emotional little bitch etc... - because of an ex-girlfriend who turned my life upside down (I ditched her.. she got pregnant etc). Luckily everything turned out nice  - and I've been cruising for several weeks now 

I also got PUFFY nipples, and still has them - but they never got any worse.. Can only see it when im "warm". It will hopefully go away when on PCT. 

My friend never got any symptoms of puffy nipples.. but then again, his BF is a lot higher than mine. 

Since I started the cycle, I have only gained around 3-4kilos... Nothing major - but it was never my intention either... Not bloated at all.. and my BF is getting lower and lower all the time... but im also doing a shitload of cardio to achieve this.

I won't really know if this was a retard cycle for me or not, until after PCT... But I like what I've gained - both strength and looks, so far.

I won't do such a cycle ever again, though. The way it affected me emotionally was shit. So I would recommend that you just pin some test, 500mg e/w for 10 weeks or something like that. Have anti e at hand etc yadda yadda. The test also gives you a better "feeling" when on.


----------

